# 10 things to do before i die *new round*



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i know i posted one of these before but i'm making a list...
a real bucket list. no i ain't sick... or old...
i'm 18 and i just think that i should make one now and do the stuff... why make a list like skydiving and climbing everest if i'm bed ridden or dying... not much time to fit it all in ya know?
so here's some of mine:
*skinny dipping
*find true love
*write something and get it published
*go a whole day naked (i read about how being naked makes you realise things about yourself and your surroundings) and of course it will be at home
*get rid of all my shoes except my winter moccasins (which i need to make)
*spend some time nomadic
*see out west (i'm in ohio... the farthest west i been is columbus)
*buy land (or take over dad's farm) 
*become self-sufficient
*make a difference in someones life (there's a quote something like "if i only make a difference in one person's life then mine will be worth it")
*have a veggie week (meat uses more energy to be grown then veggies)

i'll add more as i think of them.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

At 18...you should definitely see the world... it's the best thing I EVER did... and it wasn't even by choice...it was military ordered....but I look back now and it's the best memories of my life. Lived in N. Carolina, time in Washington D.C. (AMAZING!), drove all over the east coast area, drove back/forth across the United States, went to Koreo, lived in Japan for a year... LOTS of great awesome memories! :thumb: 

As to the list....I'd have to work on that....


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Ohio Goat Girl, 
I just wanted to tell you how wonderful your list is!! 
What a nice thing to have these wonderful things planned. 
You will have a beautiful life as it appears, you are very 
well balanced and mature. 
If you are looking for things to add, or ponder however, 
I have one suggestion. 
When I was 25 I rented a little house all by myself. 
Believe it or not I paid 185 a month , it was in town, 
but had a garage, fenced yard for my dogs, and was wonderful. 
I lived there three years, and never regretted it ever ever. 
I had so much fun, and really got to know myself in
those three years. This is one thing I hope my kids will
be able to do and any one else I meet for that matter!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

^Ditto what Traci said. Try and see the world now when you're 18 rather than waiting till you're older. It's always been on my bucket list(ever since I was a little girl before I knew what a bucket list was I've had one, lol) to go to another country and this year I was given an opportunity to go to India with a milk customer. I've been living with her family for the past month and a half and I've learned SO much. It's also helped me to really appreciate the US and my life back home, and overall it's given me a much different perspective on life in general.

I like some of the things on your bucket list though, I've never heard of the going naked for a day thing, that sounds interesting  Here's my bucket list and what I've accomplished:

*go to another country; done, but I'd like to do it again if I could when I'm older
*perfect my guitar playing, especially soloing on an electric
*get some guts and record a few guitar or piano covers and post them on youtube 
*bring the couple books ideas in my head to print
*go to college and make it to vet school(preferably Colorado State )
*graduate and be a the best vet that I can be. I want to try and make a difference as a vet, especially in the fight against the Humane Society of the United States and their propaganda against honest farmers.
*own an awesome Arabian horse, maybe breed Arabians(I love Arabians, lol)
*become a well known and respected LaMancha breeder on a national level(not necessarily breed a national champ, but that would be nice )
*learn to fly a plane and get my private pilot license
*get married and have kids eventually
*be happy, healthy and successful in my life. I want to live my life the way I want to, not caring about what others think and not trying to keep up with what everybody else is doing because I'm living my own life, not their fantasy.

The last is probably the most important to me


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

goathappy:
thats cool! i had a friend that him and his friend both had their pilots liscence and they bought a two-man plane. he posts vidoes alot on facebook.

some things i've checked off my list is:
*go on a plane (visited my family in florida) don't care for flying
*buy my own farm animals (my 2 does and hopefully i'll get more)


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Great Idea! Here are my 10 in reverse order:
10. Live in a big city for a couple months. Maybe NY, San Antonio, or Charleston.
9. Stunt act in a film or two.
8. Homestead.
7. Skydive onto Mount Everest.
6. Train my horse to be a good riding horse.
5. Get the _perfect_ pasture, with the _perfect_ barn, so I can have lots and lots of goats that don't escape!
4. Join the Army and become a Ranger.
3. Go on world tour with my string quartet.
2. Get married and raise a bunch of kids (and children).
1. Become the best traceur I can be.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am going to have to fix my bucket list because I have done alot of the things I wanted to do. I will put up the old one with what I have done and a new one.
** Old one**
1. Go skinny dipping Check (its alot of fun if you have a big group of friends)
2. Go streaking Check (same as above have a group of friends)
3. Go out of state Check (I have made it to 22 states and both coasts)
4. Go out of the country Check (I have been to Canada and Brazil)
5. Start a breeding boer goat herd Check (its just a small one)
6. Be in a movie Check (It made it to theaters but I was just an extra)
7. Buy a house
8. Get Married
9. Have kids
10. Become debt free

**New one**
1. Go sky diving
2. Buy a house
3. Pay off my student loan (I already paid the $7000 dollar credit card bills)
4. Expand my boer herd into show goats (costs alot of money but one day will get there)
5. Get married
6. Have my own kids
7. Live everyday to the fullest with no regrets
8. Pay off my car
9. Get a better job
10. Go scuba diving


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

interesting lists!
i don't think i would go streaking... everyone might go blind! ;D
and i will probly skinny dip by myself also... if i went with friends i'd have to seem THEM nudie!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You just need to wait till ur 21 and have a little liquid encuragement.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with Roger you can't go skinny dipping alone you need at least one other person with you....and some liquor never hurts...I need to come up with a new top ten list....I think I have accomplished everything on the old one....
1.Move back to MN-check
2.Get Married-Check
3.Own a horse-check
4.Live on a farm-Check
5.Be able to have as many Animals as I want-check
6.Be able to vacation, well this one kind of got crossed off because 1-5 as did the rest cause you can't travel and run a farm so I will take my first 5 and be happy,


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

A couple other things I'd really love to do is learn kickboxing then compete in MMA, and compete in American Ninja Warrior.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

cool lists!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Just checked one thing off my list – snowboard. Now I have to add a new one. Snowboard on a black diamond.


----------

